# UGA/Vandy Game Thread



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2013)

Vandy up 7-3, First Quarter.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2013)

This is shaping up to be a wild weekend. Weirdness is happening all over the place. South Carolina and Florida have each  had a DB ejected for targetting, and both teams are trailing.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 19, 2013)

douglas doin work


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2013)

ClemsonRangers said:


> douglas doin work



he runs hard


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 19, 2013)

Just got in. Are the DBs stinkin it up any.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 19, 2013)

You have got to be kidding me!?!?! Lets just play 2 hand touch!! That is ridiculous!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2013)

what a bad call, that was unreal....ugly


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 19, 2013)

That has gottta be one of the WORST calls I have ever seen...... good grief give them skirts.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 19, 2013)

God hates us.


----------



## the_great_white (Oct 19, 2013)

wow!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> God hates us.



Naw, but the guy in the replay booth might.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 19, 2013)

That was the worst targeting call I've seen all year and for them to confirm it after replay shows there are idiots in the booth along with the refs on the field.  If they even touch Murray late and don't eject the player, Richt is not a man if he does not go out on the field and jerk the ref by the neck.


----------



## mike1225 (Oct 19, 2013)

That was a horrible call.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, but the guy in the replay booth might.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 19, 2013)

I think I'd have to show them what a real targeting penalty looks like. Good grief!


----------



## gin house (Oct 19, 2013)

This is bad....Vandy looks to be the better team and UT is mandhandling us....  This is crazy.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2013)

gin house said:


> This is bad....Vandy looks to be the better team and UT is mandhandling us....  This is crazy.



And mizzou up on fl 10-3. Time for Uga, USC and fl to restore order.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 19, 2013)

That one backfired!


----------



## Boom (Oct 19, 2013)

What a pick. Wiggins read that like a book

Boom


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 19, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> That was the worst targeting call I've seen all year and for them to confirm it after replay shows there are idiots in the booth along with the refs on the field.  If they even touch Murray late and don't eject the player, Richt is not a man if he does not go out on the field and jerk the ref by the neck.


I can not think he would pass the chance.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> And mizzou up on fl 10-3. Time for Uga, USC and fl to restore order.


Gamecocks down 17-7 in the second quarter.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 19, 2013)

22 that guy just runs like he has something to prove. I guess it's a minority thing.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 19, 2013)

Down at the 6" line .


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 19, 2013)

The way our luck is today, it will be spotted at the 20


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks to be a crazy day across the board in the SEC East.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 19, 2013)

Where is Jonathan Rumph? I thought he was playing today?


----------



## DSGB (Oct 19, 2013)

It's about time they start making plays when the ball bounces their way!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 19, 2013)

Was the Ryne Rankin with that pick? Who was that?


----------



## DSGB (Oct 19, 2013)

Corey Moore I believe.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 19, 2013)

Dang it Swann!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 19, 2013)

Imagine that.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 19, 2013)

O.m.g.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 19, 2013)

Brando is stupid.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 19, 2013)

Well you can thank the refs for a score. That is total CRAP!!!! What the heck is the defender supposed to do???


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 19, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Well you can thank the refs for a score. That is total CRAP!!!! What the heck is the defender supposed to do???



Pat the receiver on the back and say good catch I guess.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 19, 2013)

Dawgs 27
Dores 7
Zebras 14


----------



## Horns (Oct 19, 2013)

Another reason why Swann never needs to step on the field.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 19, 2013)

That targeting bull has to be the worst interpretative penalty in the history of all football.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2013)

Man..... I know my wife is glad I am at work today...... listen to the radio sure helps me keep my cool.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> That targeting bull has to be the worst interpretative penalty in the history of all football.



It's like the ObamaCare of football:
Nobody likes it
Its totally subjective and open to interpretation
You see that it is incorrectly called but the penalty stands anyway
More leg injuries are happening from everyone hitting low to avoid getting called for it.


----------



## Headshot (Oct 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> it's like the obamacare of football:
> Nobody likes it
> its totally subjective and open to interpretation
> you see that it is incorrectly called but the penalty stands anyway
> more leg injuries are happening from everyone hitting low to avoid getting called for it.



ditto!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2013)

Headshot said:


> ditto!



Yep.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Oct 19, 2013)

UGA stuffed on 3rd & 3 - Vandy gets it back....and UGA gets the ball at the 13 thanks to the punt snap going haywire

Spoiler time for Vandy


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2013)

Ouch.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 19, 2013)

2009


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2013)

In other news.....
Mizzou is killing Florida 36-17 with 6 minutes left in the 4th.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 19, 2013)

What a joke. From the refs to the special teams. Terrible game. That targeting call on 4th down was the turning point.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Oct 19, 2013)

OH LORDY LORDY, what a game. These Dawgs are killing me this year. Oh well...Lets see if Murray can get something going in the passing game.


----------



## molon labe (Oct 19, 2013)

Long snapper needs to go, how many is this now this season...


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> God hates us.



I'm starting to believe you


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Oct 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> In other news.....
> Mizzou is killing Florida 36-17 with 6 minutes left in the 4th.



Looks like TN is about to kick the go ahead field goal to beat SC as well...????


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh well. It was fun to think about a championship. A favorite saying of Georgia fans,"maybe next year".

P.S. Go Dawgs! No matter what the record is.


----------



## Headshot (Oct 19, 2013)

CMR  and his staff have been out coached again.  Franklin  had his guys ready.  A  tough  loss for the Dawgs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2013)

and......... the Gamecocks go down in Neyland.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Oct 19, 2013)

Tenn beat SC too


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2013)

Now i'm seriously getting worried about the Bama/Arky game tonight. Serious upsets happening today.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 19, 2013)

And now Conley is hurt. Wow.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Oct 19, 2013)

Theres the game and there is Conley hurt!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sorry, Dawgs. That one hurt. Hope Conley isnt hurt bad but he came down awkwardly on that last play.


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Dawgs. That one hurt. Hope Conley isnt hurt bad but he came down awkwardly on that last play.



More proof that God hates UGA........... our only decent receiver left and he gets hurt too.


----------



## ldavid008 (Oct 19, 2013)

.... and they're lucky TN's player had butterfingers at the half-inch line or this season would be looking really, really bad


----------



## gin house (Oct 19, 2013)

I feel bad for UGa.... Ive had to sit here and watch my Gamecocks look like crap and get beat by a dumpster fire in UT......   Georgia, FLorida and South Carolina lose today to UT, MIzzu and Vandy?????    Im getting back into bed.


----------



## Curlydog (Oct 19, 2013)

Need to move Mizzu to the West, nobody else in the east worth keeping in SEC.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2013)

God help us all! Go Dawgs hats off to Vandy!!!!!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 19, 2013)

gin house said:


> I feel bad for UGa.... Ive had to sit here and watch my Gamecocks look like crap and get beat by a dumpster fire in UT......   Georgia, FLorida and South Carolina lose today to UT, MIzzu and Vandy?????    Im getting back into bed.



I may start drinking again.....Better not,but makes me sure want to tie one on.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 19, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> More proof that God hates UGA........... our only decent receiver left and he gets hurt too.



I think God is trying to send CMR a message, "son my plan for you ain't coaching football!"


----------



## Todd Coleman (Oct 19, 2013)

bowchilling said:


> i think god is trying to send cmr a message, "son my plan for you ain't coaching football!"



amen!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 20, 2013)

This is just another reason why rankings shouldnt come out until this time every year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> This is just another reason why rankings shouldnt come out until this time every year.



i agree. no way osu should ever be no. 1.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i agree. no way osu should ever be no. 1.



You just had to do it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> You just had to do it.



What do you expect from a Thug...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 11, 2015)

HAHAHAHA I LOVEEEEEE seeing these old dawg threads! You guys are so funny year in and year out. Wonder what game will get you guys this year?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 11, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What do you expect from a Thug...



He a thug fo sho.





Nice avy, 6


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> He a thug fo sho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paybacks are coming when Bama plays ULM this year..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> He a thug fo sho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks ssthug. hope the pups can escape nashville with a win. dont seem promising.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2015)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> I may start drinking again.....Better not,but makes me sure want to tie one on.



how much did you drank?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i agree. no way osu should ever be no. 1.


Nope. Until they lose, they should stay #1. They just have an easier path than the rest of us through no fault of their own.


SpotandStalk said:


> He a thug fo sho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta admit, i chuckled too. Good one, M6! 


Browning Slayer said:


> Paybacks are coming when Bama plays ULM this year..


Yes, they are. Warhawk.... it's what's for dinner!


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> HAHAHAHA I LOVEEEEEE seeing these old dawg threads! You guys are so funny year in and year out. Wonder what game will get you guys this year?



October 10.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 11, 2015)

10/19/13 was an awesome day......

jt


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> 10/19/13 was an awesome day......
> 
> jt



November 30th, 2013 was better!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 11, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> November 30th, 2013 was better!



11/28/14 was even more better.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 11, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> 11/28/14 was even more better.....



Ahhh the infamous pooch kick.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ahhh the infamous pooch kick.



ouch. gonna be 2 in a row.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ahhh the infamous pooch kick.




Love me some pooch kick - pun intended.......

jt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2015)

spotandstalk said:


> ahhh the infamous pooch kick.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 849513



they will never learn quack


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 849513



That is a masterpiece.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2015)

Gooooo Commodores !!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gooooo Commodores !!



Yeah QT (quack thug).....Got me moving now.....

jt


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2015)

quack must be drankin


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> God hates us.



Thats because God is a Bama fan.


----------

